# God is in the DETAILS!



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Just sittin' around waitin' for a bunch of stuff I ordered for this season to come in (Will at ECS Tuning, Paul at Gruvenparts & my new pal Sam........hope you're all reading this







), and had some time on my hands. Oh oh..................that's always dangerous............and expensive








Anyhow, I happen to be an extremely *detail oriented* (read: ANAL), person when it comes to my rides, and decided to address another thing that's always driven me nuts about the New Beetle & lump it in with the upcoming series of RUF BUG STAGE II mods.
I don't know if anyone else out there would even notice this, but the anti-chip along the sides of the rocker panels, and those stupid friggin' "dimples" that indicate where the jacking points on the car are.....have always driven me *NUTS*.
Well after having undergone the TT Gas Cap Conversion a few weeks ago, I decided to tackle this now, before all the other parts come in & things begin to get crazy.
Having a lowered car is always fun, until it's time to try & get it up on a lift. The body shop that does most of my work jacked the car up, and then placed it on stands, so there'd be nothing in their way to work on the rocker panels:









Then we had to loosen the front and rear fenders so we'd have access to the extreme front & rear of the rocker panels:
















Next was time to tape everything off nice-a-nice:









*to be continued.........*
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:01 PM 3-25-2008_

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:07 PM 3-25-2008_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:32 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: God is in the DETAILS! (HollywoodsBug)*

*Back from lunch*. 
Next we began the tedious job of sanding off the anti-chip. Let me tell ya, this stuff in on there! I decided for protection purposes, to leave the antichip on the flat bottom surface of each rocker panel, and feathered a nice, cosmetically pleasing line in from the sides:








At this point, we marked with red paint, an *indicator* on the frame rails, where each of those dreaded dimples were, in order that we'll always know where the proper jacking points are:
















And then filled/smooted the dimples:








And sanded:








And smoothed:








And sanded:










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:33 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: God is in the DETAILS! (HollywoodsBug)*

That was pretty much it for day one. Will return with some finished pictures in a few days.
I just can't wait to be sportin' my nice, smooth & clean rocker panels at this seasons events! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think it's these *little things* that can really make a *big difference*.
Like I said, *God is in the details*.








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:31 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Very cool! That anti-chip crap always bothered me, too. Glad to see someone finally doing something about it


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

The plastic proctector on one of my fenders is peeling off partly, someone in my family thought it wasnt supposed to be there so they started peeling it off... Now I cant get the rest off.


_Modified by IchBinDarren at 8:43 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

when i bought my first new beetle i took the plastic protector crap off the fenders with a hair dryer and they came off pretty easy. I never thought about sanding off the texture stuff, i may do this since one of my rockers needs a dent fixed anyways.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

Yeah, I got rid of the small pieces of paint protection film from the factory a while ago, and replaced them with a more asthetically pleasing film.
I never really understood why VW carried the "Textured Finish" halfway up the rockers like that, and then on top of that, put the dimples/DENTS in the sides! I always thought there had to be a better way, and I think I found it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

So an amazingly anal person removed the galvanizing, baked on factory paint and rubberized coating from the one section of the car that needs it most? The one section most likely to get hammered by salt, rocks, gravel, curbs, shoes, etc.
Personally I am aghast. I simply can't believe you would do that. Enjoy the rust....


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*

Well, certainly not what _I _ (or, apparently, most any one of us lesser drivers) would do, I save my blood, sweat, and treasure for other pursuits with more pleasing (to me) returns, but it appears our friend is interested in making his car detailed to the nth degree in order to win points in shows, and as he originally said in posting, god is in the details... he doesn't just want observers to notice his attention to detail, he wants jaws to drop over his over-the-top obsession with perfection, and is apparently willing to put his money behind his considerable efforts, so I'd cut him some slack... I bet Fabergé was pretty anal about the crafting of his eggs, too, and look at the immortality _that _got him...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

2 words. Side Skirts.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

nah..not into them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_So an amazingly anal person removed the galvanizing, baked on factory paint and rubberized coating from the one section of the car that needs it most? The one section most likely to get hammered by salt, rocks, gravel, curbs, shoes, etc.
Personally I am aghast. I simply can't believe you would do that. Enjoy the rust....










Let me address and alleviate your concerns (and yes.........I admited to being anal right off the bat







). First, as I stated above, the coating *was* left on the *bottom* of each rocker panel, which is probably the one place it *is* needed and will do some good.
(I've never even seen a 4x4 with anti-chip running up the sides of the rocker panels like that, including Jeeps, Range Rovers, X5's etc., etc. It serves no purpose in that particular area.) If you're worried about curbs and shoe scuffs, I'd suggested you drive more carefully, and lift your feet when you get in and out of your car!








Secondly, I don't know where or how you drive, but my car certainly ain't gonna get "hammered" by salt (it's a seasonal car.....not my daily driver), and the only moisture it'll see, will be the warm, soapy water used to wash her down! I have a Jeep which I use for inclement weather, and I have to tell you, even the rocker panels on *that* which *aren't* coated with any kind of thick, anti-chip half way up the sides, are still rust & chip free after having been beaten through 9 harsh, New England Winters, as well as summers 4x4'ing on the Beach!
Lastly, don't be *aghast*







. That's what makes this modding thing & these forums so interesting. Everyone's got their own likes & dislikes, as well as their own vision & agenda for what they want to do with their rides.
I personlly just don't happen to appreciate *Ugly, Dented, Textured looking Running Boards*. You enjoy them though. They look good on your car!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:30 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_So an amazingly anal person removed the galvanizing, baked on factory paint and rubberized coating from the one section of the car that needs it most? The one section most likely to get hammered by salt, rocks, gravel, curbs, shoes, etc.
Personally I am aghast. I simply can't believe you would do that. Enjoy the rust....










I do applaud the work and idea.








But that is defintely a spot that now needs to be watched as long as you own the car..and probably is going to need attention (i.e. new paint) every year. [_Running boards on the original were infamous rust spots for similar reasons_.)

If I'm aghast at anything, it's someone twlling me "devil in the details" about a car with some questionable badging decisions.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

If the trade off for having better looking rocker panels is having to re-spray them every couple of years..........then fine. I have to do the same thing with the front splitters/chin spoilers, as well as a couple of other areas that tend to see abuse. That's not an issue, and as I said......this particular car isn't going to see any harsh weather for the rest of it's life!








As far as "questionable badging decisions", you're welcome to your opinion, but in case you were interested, it's called a *Theme*








What's your's?








"Hollywood"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

why not put the Audi TT jack pads on it instead of putting red marks on the underbody?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (gt2437)*

That's a really great idea/suggestion, however the low profile jack I use, has a nice rubber pad attachment that fits right under the frame rails!
Besides, there've been some issues reported of the floor pan caving a bit when using the TT jack pads. Seems they're intended to be used when the car is being lifted from all four corners i.e. a Commercial Garage lift.
For floor jacking I'm going to stick with lifting on the frame rail/pinch welds where my red marks are, behind where those OEM "DIMPLES" indicated.
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:04 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
As far as "questionable badging decisions", you're welcome to your opinion, but in case you were interested, it's called a *Theme*

Refering to or styling your car as something is one thing. Branding it every place you can is another. 


_Quote »_
What's your's?











My car is a reflection of my tastes, however sane or not sane they happen to be. That's all.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Refering to or styling your car as something is one thing. Branding it every place you can is another.
 
"Branding it in EVERY PLACE"??








Again, you're entitled to your opinion. Just remember what they say about "opinions", They're like A _ _ _ _ _ _ _, everyone's got one!










_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
My car is a reflection of my tastes, however sane or not sane they happen to be. That's all.










Sounds like a well thought out plan.







Must really separate it from the pack, and make it stand out in a crowd. I'd love to see it. With your obvious design expertise, it must be something *TRUELY SPECTACULAR ! *








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

You could have just slammed it and you wouldnt see dimples. Or you could have gotten the votex skirts, they are very small and cover this piece i think. I think you are going overboard with details now, but hey what the hell do I know.








Anyhow, good luck with this because it seems like u your going to need paint very often there.
On another note at least your doing 'something' to your car and posting a thread here and there, i'm just too lazy to post threads about mods anymore.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, I know I'm a bit "over the top".







No question there.
It's funny, everyone's obsessing about the paint in this area. We're basically talking about a 1.5" piece of textured anti-chip on the "sides". There were never any chips above that piece & it was left underneath the rocker where it's obviously needed. Guess time will tell, but personally, with the kind of driving this car gets, I can't imagine it's going to be an issue. As far as side skirts, they don't have anti-chip on them. Wouldn't they need to be painted just as often?
I just didn't want to go with side skirts at this point. I do have the Caractre Skirt Pods & like those because of the "quality" of them. Most of the side skirts I've seen, do tend to have a bit of a "ripple" effect in the fabrication process due to the material they're made out of, especially when fabbing a piece that long, you know?
Anyhow, I chose to stay with a bit more OEM look, just "cleaned up" a bit. Should have some finished/painted pics soon!








P.S. You gonna be goin' to the Eurothon Event in Purchase on June 8th?
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:29 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Got them all finished up yesterday, and I have to tell you..........I couldn't be happier with the result:

*And for all of you who were concerned about "Protection", first we applied a nice fresh coat of hi-tech "Chip Guard"*


















*Applying Paint: Notice...NO DIMPLES* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















*Final painted rockers, pinch welds, and red jack points*
























Will get some full profile pics in a couple of weeks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"












_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:43 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah, I know I'm a bit "over the top".







No question there.
P.S. You gonna be goin' to the Eurothon Event in Purchase on June 8th?
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:29 AM 3-27-2008_

i'm hoping to have my car all buttoned up by waterfest. right now it looks more like a parts car







Im working on the interior, so the entire interior is out.


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver01GLS* »_when i bought my first new beetle i took the plastic protector crap off the fenders with a hair dryer and they came off pretty easy. I never thought about sanding off the texture stuff, i may do this since one of my rockers needs a dent fixed anyways.
 
Thanks for mentioning that, I think I will give it a try sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

Just got outside with my camera, and as promised here are a few finished "Profile" shots:
































"Hollywood"


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks great, I just did the same on a GTI last month. It's funny how many people ask where the "dings" in VW rockers came from.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Yeah, I know








Like it's a "Feature"








"Hollywood"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks great, you consider molding in the side skirts while in the process?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Thanks man. Yeah, as a matter of fact, I did consider molding in the rear skirts for a minute. The only reason I decided not to at this point, is that I've had the rear clip off a couple of times, once to do the custom rear valance, and just recently to do the TT Gas Cap Conversion, and didn't want to lock myself in at this point to having to jump through hoops to get that (or the rear fenders) off again, by having those skirts "molded in", ya know?
I did however have them really tweak the fit & finish of them, so they do fit *PERFECTLY*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still, molding them in is something I'd consider down the road, once I knew for certain I'd NEVER need to get 'em off.







At that point, I'd probably just mold every seem on the car, between the front & rear clips & fenders etc., etc.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_nah..not into them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
"Hollywood"









Dude, u have 1/2 side skirts already. I never really liked the Caractere SS's, which is why I don't have 'em, in ur case, I woulda blended or added another section so they ran all the way to the end. Just my .02.
At any rate, what you accomplished looks really nice.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You and I obviously have some difference in tastes, although I think some mutual respect!







Guess that's what makes this so interesting, and why everyone's car(s) unique to them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Molding/Blending the side skirts is something I've considered, and will probably eventually do, once I'm *sure* I won't be doing anything else with the rear clip/fenders for awhile. Just not this season.
What a really *keen eye* will pick up on, is the way the "line" on the Caractre SS's follows/continues the "door line", and then flares out on the bottom toward the front of the car, creating a really nice, polished look in an OEM kind of way. I mean for cryin' out loud, every piece of our cars have lines between sections being bolted together (front, rear clips, fenders, doors, hoods etc., etc.,), and a couple more of these on the side skirts really doesn't bother me.
It'll probably go on next years list, along with a custom hood scoop!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:27 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually did notice the door lines lining up with the side skirt piece so i guess i have a keen eye...lol. It looks the best in the 2nd pic.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Silver01GLS)*

Gonna have to give ya the "Keen Eye" award hahaha. Yeah, we had those suckers on & off a half dozen times to get them to a point where we were satisfied.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Yesyesyes, of course I saw it, but IMO the rest of the OEM skirt is too thin, this is why I passed on them when I got the kit. If u do end up 'extending' it, u'd want to make a separate piece so u can keep that seam at the door.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Like you said *IYO*, & like I said, we just have different tastes. No, I won't be extending them. I like the clean, rounded, uncluttered look of the OEM skirt, now that I've cleaned them up. hahaha.
Ya gotta face it Bill, not everyone is gonna like what you like LOL.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I meant a thin piece in the exact same design as the OEM skirts, so it matches up with the thickness of the 'lip' on the Caractere SS's.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I meant a thin piece in the exact same design as the OEM skirts, so it matches up with the thickness of the 'lip' on the Caractere SS's.

No, I understand what you're saying, just not crazy about the idea. The thing I like about the narrower "stock" skirts, blending to the Caractre SS's, is that it helps create the "illusion" of a narrower front, flaring out to a fatter behind. And let's face it, who doesn't like a FAT BEHIND!








Just can't wait to see it with those 19x10" Wheels, sportin' 255/30/19's!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:38 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Your going to rub like crazy with a 255


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Let's not start that up all over again.








*"Rub?"* Possibly, somewhat.

*"Like Crazy"?* That remains to be seen.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Possibly one of the most wasteful mod ever done








But it's hollywood we're talking about here.... much kudos for taking the time to do it right, keeping the design crisp and clean.


_Modified by Lorem at 7:47 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Possibly one of the most wasteful mod ever done








But it's hollywood we're talking about here.... much kudos for taking the time to do it right, keeping the design crisp and clean.

_Modified by Lorem at 7:47 AM 3-8-2009_

Thank you my brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait for you to see it "in person"!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:37 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Your going to rub like crazy with a 255

Oh and by the way................NOT AT ALL!!!!















Probably cause I'm lowered just the perfect amount! 1.5" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I'd even go with a *265* next time around.
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:43 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

